# Cinabun Stud



## polly (Nov 16, 2008)

Cinabun stud started with Dido who was my first rabbit as an adult and my gorgeous boy. it was because of him we ended up going into breeding netherlands because his nature was just so cheeky and he made us fall in love with the breed. His nickname was cinabun because he looked black but was a dark sable so when he moulted he went all beautiful shades of brown and red. SO i have to start with a pic of him!!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 16, 2008)

*sets up camp in your blog with your buns*


----------



## polly (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to start with a couple out of our recent litters because I have promised Tracy. Here is Stripe and Phantom. Phantom is a doe and will be staying with us (cross your fingers she stays a she )


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 16, 2008)

your rabbitry is gorgeus it's very creative and pretty. I love the name plates in front of the bunnies cages. It looks like alot of work to get it so nice!


----------



## polly (Nov 16, 2008)

Our main colour we work with is Chinchilla as our first show bunny was Jin who is a chinchilla. but origionally it was blue i wanted to breed and thats what i went searching for! Unfortunatley mini lops had just become the rage and a lot of breeders were getting out of nethies for the more placid mini's!! I was having difficulty getting blues. Bruce had got Floyd who was a lionhead and I had only wanted a blue otter pet to go as a partner after a spay and neuter but finding out how many people thought nethies were "unpredictable" and not as "cute as a mini lop" and really that and blue being not so common anyway made us talk about breeding. 

Unfortunately not having any genetics knowledge and still beign slightly in that "pet" mind we ended up with a couple of smokes because they were to gorgeous to leave behind!!

so our origional set were...

Saffy (who was at least blue!!)






Floyd. Bruce fell in love and wanted him as a pet which is what he was. after the slip with Boo he went straight for his neuter!!






Boo who was just a baby and so cute!! not the best reason to breed and oh boy was she a learning curve!!






We mated Boo to Floyd not intentionally we didn't think he was old enough just as I would say do not do to people in the rabbitry now and here is why! she went into labour and had her first baby textbook at 8.30am. Bruce was waiting with her to check everything is ok 11am still strainig no more babies so down to vet one oxytocin injection later and back home still nothing wait a few more hours back to vet another one still nothing 2 pm Boo rushed down to vets again and she was taken in for a emergency section, they spayed her while they were in there. Luckily she trusted us so we were able to get the baby suckling and after 4 days she took over by herself and that one baby remarkably survived despite our limited knowledge and that baby is Squishy. unfortunately we lost Floyd when he was only 2 years old but Squishy is very like him.

I couldn't get a buck at this point who was blue which was a problem but was not planning on mating staright away so took them home got them settled and then would go back later to get a buck!


----------



## polly (Nov 16, 2008)

So after our first problem which brought along Squishy 






we had another think and went back to the same breeder and got Molly another marten smoke 






Unfortunately we had a problem when we did mate Molly to Alfie who you will meet later and she died after having her first litter I think she choked on the afterbirth. it was very sad she was abeautiful little girl ink iris:

At the same time we got Lucy who is a black otter. She was a little bit older and Bruce fell in love again (he has a thing for black otters still does!)






Obviously we were doing ok for getting does though not really in the colour we needed so we spoke to the breeder again and she put us in touch with Mike and then a new era began!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness.
So many adorable little nethies, so little time! I just LOVE Stripe and Phantom. Are they vienna-marked? I've never seen Nethies with markings quite like those, what beautiful babies!


----------



## polly (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Irish bunny we have put a LOT of time as well as money into our sheds 

Jess. Yes they are vienna marks they have been put through my bew to my rew who is really smoke but they are vienna marked ghost chins there is one more in that litter as well who is not so marked as those 2


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

EEK! Iwill have to camp out in this blog too.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 16, 2008)

Aww those are some gorgeous nethies, did I mention I love nethies

Keep the pictures coming please


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

I shall be hiding around here too, waitin' for more piccies ^_^


----------



## Flashy (Nov 17, 2008)

More stories and pictures please 

I love the fact you started the blog with Dido. What a beautiful face to see when you open this page 

(oh and sorry I disappeared last night, I'll tell you about it later).


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2008)

awwww thankyou guys and thans Trace i wanted to start at the beginning but I will eventually get pics of all the buns I have at the minute.


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok so we needed bucks so we went to see Mike. Mike is hilarious and knows so many people in the fancy (rabbit showing) which we never even knew about at the time. I was more planning to breed like Tracy would just to have the rabbits i wanted and keep them all.

so we went to Mikes to get a buck to go with our does and came home with dennis 






and Jack Black for Lucy who was a bit of a character






and my amlfi Alfie ( who really has come to take a place very similar to Dido)






We also got Miffy who is a smoke bred REW so is really smoke but hiding it under her lovely white coat Miffy is my bestest foster mum she actually has 2 fosters in her nest as well as her own 3 babies at the moment!






And Evie who is beautiful. she is now living in Cumbernauld at our friends and partners in breeding Kathy and ANdy








He also spoke to us about getting into showing rabbits and we went back up to him and got Jin who was just for showing but really led us to our love for chinchilla rabbits and why we breed them now! so expect to see a lot of chins on here lol!

This is Jin showing off after his Best in show that he won May 2008 at the west of Scotland show I was so proud and he went home in my arms getting cuddles all the way!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 17, 2008)

AWWWWWWHHHH Look at the little fuzzy butts! It looks like they have little fuzzy trousers on!!! :shock:
*
polly wrote: *


>


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fluffy bunny pantaloons! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Fluffy bunny pantaloons! :biggrin2:



Couldn't have said it better.

There is a reason why nethies are my faves. As I said Polly if you ever come here a Chin nethie is a must for me.


----------



## polly (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok so thats how we got started! now onto the babies I have at the mo. I posted Phantom and Stripe earlier but there is another one in that litter who is not so mismarked so here he is wth Mimi who is Mimzys baby that I fostered to Miffy






Mimi






and this little one is a story in itself! it has also been fostered to Miffy's litter. We had been given a lionhead doe on a bunny date with Bill. but she wasn't up for it on the day we were meant to take her back to her owner we got up to find 3 babies :shock:. unfortunately she scattered her nest and 2 died but this little one had stayed were the nest had been and managed to stay cosy so we moved it over to Miffy to increase its chances and as you can see it is doign well 






and here are the 3 of them together








These 2 chins are Zoes babies (my black fox)











and these 3 are from my chin doe Padamae (I tell ya I mated 2 chins together and I got a blue fox a black fox and a squirrel!! they are all girls and they are called black fox is called Ros the blue fox I have decided to call Tracy (after Flashy cause blue is my fave colour and trace is one of my best friends) and the squirrel is called Lauren (ros and lauren are mum and daughter who I have met through showing rabbits and have been really nice to me)






and this is my bew litter I had 3 but lost one


----------



## Flashy (Nov 19, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## polly (Nov 19, 2008)

Current buns!! not for eating mind you lmao.

I still have Saffy, ALfie, Dennis, and Boo 

Nibbler also lives in the house






Daisy Moo











Hercules (related to Tracys dopeys!)






Milly 






Zoe






Lisa who we bred ourselves






J.B my pet cheeky dutch bun who has recently decided that crunching teeth is to boring when getting cuddles he prefers to groom my couch!! now if we can get him to scotchguard we would be sorted 






And of course Sully my big gorgeous boy


----------



## Flashy (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay! Bunniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiies!

I've already just told you this, but I love Nibbler, especially his frustrated lop ears  And Hercules of course, and Milly looks very similar to Evil Dopey


----------



## polly (Nov 19, 2008)

Dougall my black lionhead 







I have toput this pic of Boo and nibbler on as they are just such a cute couple






and ya know that saying anything you can do.....






oh alright Boo you win 






And this is Oscar maybe some of you saw his baby pictures as he was born in december last year


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

I like your picture of your buns and their "synchronized cleaning"


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2008)

Aww yay 'proper' nethies! Netherland dwarfs are getting so outbred with other breeds here, you don't ever see any of the quality yours are . Sakura has a long flat head, not nice and round like your nethies heads. She has a banana head .

Boo and Nibbler are just perfect, oh man, I am so jealous when I see your rabbits that I want to throw myself down on the ground and have a tantrum :grumpy:.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 20, 2008)

Oscar looks like he has three front legs in the first pic 

You know how much I love Nibs and Boo, they are beautiful, and so cute together


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm jealous! All of your Nethies are petite and adorable. Mine is a moose in comparison to yours


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

Well Sully bun has discovered his terrible 2's at 7 month old! he has fallen in lust with Bruce and his arm  and has discovered he can have his own couch rather than sharing wih us lmao!! he is a bundle of mischief he was so intent on annoying Bruce the other night he put his paw in Bruces tea then wandered all over the couch! we had beef goulash too so it was a bit of a mess!!! here are some pics! 

I think out of everything i find the picture of him with the leoprd toy is hilarious as it looks so small when it is the same size as Dennis 

Look mum I have my own couch now






ooh smells like my dad!






You talking to me!!!!






Wuv ya dad!!






see what I mean that toy is the same size as Dennis!!!






I'm a frog 







You gotta love me


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

He's turning into a beauty. He's losing his baby features now and as well as being a cute baby he's going to be a lovely adult


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Trace 

here is your name sake 






here is phantom






Zoes cheeky chins






and stripe (I couldnt fid the rest they were hiding up the tube warming their butts on the radiator


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

ooh also got to add these are my boys at show on saturday 

Oscar ( he won his cc and got best of breed)






and Obi wan who won his cc as well with me with a pencil in my mouth posing Oscar


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you recall the thread with the baby chins?

ETA: Suns litter!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

I want Stripe! So cute!

It's also cute thinking about all the little bunnies warming their butts on the heater! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2008)

Not seen Obi in show pose before, he's a stunner. Loving the babies


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

I like Obi's little dwarf face and pointy ears. Mine doesn't have that adorable "nethie" profile.


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2008)

Proud to introduce you to Indy. Indy is 13 weeks old now she is a black and tan nethie so rather than being an otter her whole tummyis red. She is really beautiful. Bred by one of my friends husbands she had an interesting start to life when she fell out of her 4 storey hutch before she got her eyes open my friend Ros was cuttign teh grass and her dog Aoiffe (promounced eefer) was sniffing at something in the grass so she turned off lawnmower to go see and found Indy she was around 9 days old at the time. they thought they would lose her but they warmed her up and popped her back inwith her mum and when ROs told me the story I said you should call her Indy (indiana Jones) anyhoo she is not tanned enough for Russells line so he asked if I would like her she is a beautiful shape


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2008)

Little face!


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2008)

[align=center]*Meet the chins!!*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]*Jin- Mischevious, lovable and a show off. Jin was our first show rabbit*[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]*Obi wan* - _loves to climb his cage, hides his cheeky streak well (most of the time!!)_[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]This is us with Obi wan when he won his 2 BIS's at the Keith show [/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]*Yoda *- _Yoda is my loveable boy everyoen who meets him falls in love with him!! he will not keep his ears together for love nor money and when I got him he was very head shy and with a bit of loving he now loves kisses and nose rubs Bruce has been told Yoda will never leave here I have just fallen for his charms._[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]And we have 2 new boy additions first up is [/align]
[align=left]_Big wig_ - _he is quite outgoing and settled really quickly still need to assess his personality but at first guess I would say he will be full of it!!_[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]_Danny boy_ -_ STill very nervous he is only a baby not 100% sure of his birthday but he is only around 5 months! so a lot of growing he is gonna be very nice!!_[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]SO thats my boys gotta go check out my new litters we just had and then I will post the chin girlies![/align]


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2008)

*Mimzy* - *all my girlies were really shy when I got them but Mimzy is true gentle spirit she is a fantatsic mum and although she used to not like cuddles she now sits at teh front of her hutch on a morning for a kiss and her breakfast*!

*( i need to get a new pic of her but she is due a litter liek today!! so dont want to disturb her!)*






*Padamae* - *Pads is funny she is kind of anti social but just now has a litter and has decided if teh babies get a kiss or a cuddle so should she!!*











*Leah* - *Leah is our new doe, she is very sweet and still a bit shy but she is a lovely girl*






and gotta add in Myrtle who is sable agouti but looks chin and was got at the same time as Pads and Mimzy she is quite a character very outgoing, cheeky and full of fun!!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!

Yoda has amazing ears! I love love love his ears!

And he looks so grumpy!

Leah looks like she will fit in here really well 

Thank you so much for putting them up


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

I want Yoda! I love his little ears and grumpy face!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 1, 2008)

You look NOTHING like what I pictured! I hope this doesn't sound insulting but I was imagining this sort of short, chubby older lady wearing a floral dress . You are so young looking :shock: and really attractive! How old are you, 20?

Indy is stunning, holy cow...er...holy bun! :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Dec 1, 2008)

LMBO Michelle, actually I am 29 so you made up for teh floral dress thing 

Indy really is a stunner I am so pleased with her! 

as for yoda guys he is like tehleast grumpy nethie you will ever meet!! He loves cuddles now he knows what they are and if you pick him up he melts to your body shape I have to keep an eye out when I take him to shows cause my friend Lauren has a real thing for him lol


----------



## Flashy (Dec 1, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> You look NOTHING like what I pictured! I hope this doesn't sound insulting but I was imagining this sort of short, chubby older lady wearing a floral dress .



:laugh:

Oh how i wish you had come to my house wearing a flowery dress


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

I've just looked through your whole blog becuase I don't think I have before!

Your buns are gorgeous!, I imagined you older for some reason becuase of all the rabbit knowledge


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2008)

Sully bun


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2008)

Sully love!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 10, 2008)

polly wrote:


>



You SO have to enter this in dissaproving bunnies!


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry christmas from me and my staff (we all dressed up for work today)

Veronica






Jennifer






Me






Shaz






Caitlin


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2008)

Milly's baby. this is her last baby so we have let her bring it up herself. (usually if we just have 1 baby we foster it) after she raises thislittle oen she will be getting spayed and introduced to Dennis






and now the lionheads 

Lisa'a litter























ANd Squishy's litter


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Omg those lionhead babies are soooo cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2008)

I say you ship one of those guys and a chin nethie as payment.


----------

